# Why can't we just get on with it?



## Stresscase37 (Dec 14, 2015)

Anyone else feel like their ex just can't let them go and be happy?

I'm in the middle of trying to get my (brief) marriage annulled. We own nothing so there's nothing to fight over. We've worked it out so we each pay our attorneys' fees and walk away clean. Easy, right? Not so easy. 

He's jerked me around on signing a deal for the annulment and then refusing to sign. Absent a deal, we're going to have to go through the process of another hearing whenever the courts get around to it.

This is all of course complicated by him violating a restraining order in place because he was abusive and addicted to alcohol and drugs. He keeps showing up to intimidate me, although thankfully he's not getting out of the car and getting violent now. He's just stalking me. I keep calling the police, keep calling my attorney to see where we are in my getting the annulment done and I just want to scream can't we just end this already?


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

I understand to well-minus the abuse. There this letting go and grieving process of the hope that you had for the future. There is the betrayal part, where issues might have increased or appeared once the marriage came about. Then, there is the day-day process of dealing with the legal part. 

Eventually, the process will be over and hopefully you can heal. I am glad to hear you are keeping yourself safe. He sounds pretty off??!!

Hugs to you.


----------

